# Sunday ****...4-wheeled kind



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Picked up one of these Saturday for Sue. She sure looks good driving it. I sure look good washing it. :whoohoo:


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

**** on Sunday is just wrong. lol


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Great choice!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice, I looked hard at the MB's before my last car purchase. The wife pushed me away from them and now she hates my car. WTF!?!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Back in black


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that should keep you out of the dog house for awhile:lol:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice! I'm in the new car market myself, but only in around the Saturn/Kia/or used nicer car market range. I keep wanting to get a bike, but my parents swear they will come steal it and sell it to the first person they see for 20 bucks.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet...all you need is some spinner rims.. lol


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice ride. Looking for a BMF truck myself, gas prices be damned....


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Nice! I'm in the new car market myself, but only in around the Saturn/Kia/or used nicer car market range. I keep wanting to get a bike, but my parents swear they will come steal it and sell it to the first person they see for 20 bucks.


Come on Matt. Man Up! Get the bike!!!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

What ever you do, don't show that picture to my wife!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome ride


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

sweet. want to buy me one too?


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

terrasco said:


> What ever you do, don't show that picture to my wife!


Man you would have to drive quite a ways to go cop one of those cars??


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Come on Matt. Man Up! Get the bike!!!!!!


Oh, I'm all for the bike! I've got enough saved up to buy a good bike in cash, it's just that my parents are so against the idea of me being an "organ donor" (their name for bikers) that I really believe that they would jack the bike and sell it to the first person they see.

Every time I bring up the idea of a motorcycle with my Dad, I always hear, "You would not believe how many bike riders I see in the ER. There is no way you will be getting a bike while I can still move around." And when he says something, it's usually a straight and unwavering fact. So when he says that he will take my bike away from me, laws and payments be damned, I truly believe he will.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I want a ride!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Oh, I'm all for the bike! I've got enough saved up to buy a good bike in cash, it's just that my parents are so against the idea of me being an "organ donor" (their name for bikers) that I really believe that they would jack the bike and sell it to the first person they see.
> 
> Every time I bring up the idea of a motorcycle with my Dad, I always hear, "You would not believe how many bike riders I see in the ER. There is no way you will be getting a bike while I can still move around." And when he says something, it's usually a straight and unwavering fact. So when he says that he will take my bike away from me, laws and payments be damned, I truly believe he will.


Just get the bike and leave it as school. That is unless you go to school and in your hometown. In that case get it anyways before you get a wife that says no. That REALLY means no.

Sorry for the threadjack, back on topic...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

HMMMMMM-

To smoke or not to smoke in that baby


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice ride - it will be even better when you light up a cigar in it.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

baba said:


> Nice ride - it will be even better when you light up a cigar in it.


It's like the night I asked Carlito if I could borrow his black bag and he said..... "THAT won't be happenin'"


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice ride


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice car!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet whip!


----------

